# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  My Ramp Project

## Wombat2

Don't know why I didn't do 15 years ago!

----------


## goldie1

Nice job. I built a similar one to the low end of my deck. Very handy.

----------


## intertd6

Looks good, you have though provided a couple of hidden termite entry points which will be hard to inspect .
regards inter

----------


## Wombat2

All the timber is treated - doubt if termites will like it

----------


## intertd6

Yes I could see your ramp timber is treated, but noticed the concrete / ramp bridging from ground to cladding & the timber ramp covering a pier which would be near imposible to inspect for pests.
regards inter

----------


## Wombat2

Thanks for the concern. There is a 10 to 20mm gap between all parts of the ramp and the house cladding. The piers under the ramp are accessible from under the house ( I know because I lost count of the number of times tools rolled through the above gap). The only point I have concern for is the bottom end of the ramp facia - I left a small gap all round between the concrete and the facia but I know the buggers can bridge a small gap - will need to regularly scrape the dirt out with a screwdriver. The vertical boards under the facia don't touch the ground.

----------


## goldie1

If you have nailed your decking boards it is handy to screw down the bottom one so you can remove it to do
inspections

----------


## Wombat2

Good tip - will see if I can re-jig it.

----------

